# US Rainbow gathering vs European



## warlo (May 27, 2015)

So far I get the impression that rainbow gatherings in the US are way different than in Europe, in a very positive way. Somehow in Europe, rainbows have been turned into an exclusively trippy-hippie event, to which a crust or anything that is not colorful and super mystical would never even consider to attend, not only because you might get discriminated or your ideas totally ignored but because the event seems to have evolved too much on hippie values only, and not leaving place for others to contribute. Anyways, its my impression after attending to a couple events in europe and now reading, looking at pics and videos of US gatherings and getting a bit jealous.
For that reason I believe in Europe iis important to support hitch gathering ☺


----------



## zephyr23 (May 27, 2015)

Cant say much about i have done many usa gathering and 3 world gathering. (BC, costa rica and mexico) and their where dirty kids at all those.


----------

